# Some CPU's I saved



## Saminator (May 18, 2009)

Here are some CPU's I saved. I have 8 each of the RISC processors. I am gonna save one of each but maybe soon I can add some yield data for them.

Sam


----------



## nicknitro (May 18, 2009)

Check online,

At least the first pictured ones maybe worth a bundle. A lot more than the 0.06 cents per square inch plateing would yield from these chips. Excellent chips and pictures. 



Good Luck,
Nick


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 18, 2009)

If the ones in the first photo use gold bearing brazes for both the lid and chip, the 40 lead (top) can run about $180/pound at a $900 gold market and the smaller 18 lead about $320/pound.


----------



## steveonmars (May 18, 2009)

I have a bunch of those top ones (both sizes). How would you process them, AP then HCL/Cl? Maybe break them up first?

Steve


----------

